

 Does Google honoring Cesar Chavez on Easter Sunday offend you? - zbruhnke
http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/31/google-honors-cesar-chavez-on-easter/

======
pm24601
Let's see: Honoring a person who dedicated his life to help make life better
for poor disadvantaged workers that were abused by the moneyed interests.

Yes I can see how Jesus would be offended.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Let's see: Honoring a person who dedicated his life to help make life better
> for poor disadvantaged workers that were abused by the moneyed interests.

> Yes I can see how Jesus would be offended.

Jesus, maybe not.

The people that have appropriate Jesus as a symbol for a right-wing political
agenda serving moneyed interests, OTOH...

------
zbruhnke
My facebook feed has been blowing up with this, everyone seems offended, but I
live in the south and that's not terribly surprising.

Personally it is not offensive to me at all Cesar Chavez did great works and
was a wonderful person but it seems surprising that so many are up on arms
about this

------
dalke
The people who complain about the timing on Easter are almost certainly the
same who would complain about any positive recognition for Chavez, no matter
when it happened.

It states "it is unclear why the company chose specifically to honor Chavez’s
birthday, instead of Easter Sunday."

That's easy. Google has only had a single Easter doodle (April 23, 2000).
There's no tradition for that doodle, and there's no explanation for why
Google is obligated to have a doodle for Easter every year.

I conclude that it's unclear simply because they wanted it to stay unclear,
rather than do any sort of research. Like looking at the list of Google
Doodles that Google has. Spreading outrage is a lot more fun than doing boring
research.

